# My Latest OOPS baby-Doodles



## Skyeking

On a lighter side, I just thought I'd show you my little OOPS baby. 

I have very few babies hatch in my coop, usually the eggs slip by me, and by the time I notice the egg, there is an embryo formed. This one got away from me when I had the flu. So, here is another little darling, hatched on my sisters' birthday. 

I only have had a few babies hatch since my sisters passing, and strangely enough of the few, 3 of them born on her birthday. The first one, Mieke, was born March 2, 2002-, the other one Arnold Jr., born March 2, 2003....and now another baby born on March 2, 2006. My sister was an animal rights activist and bird lover/activist as well. So, I feel they are little reminders of her life and each one is a miracle to me.

I'm happy to report the baby Satinette is doing and eating well, seems those short beaks mom and dad ( in my avatar) have do not pose a problem when feeding, at all.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Treesa, 


"Ooops Baby", is adorable It just seems that these "short faced" breeds are so endearing and cute, almost reminiscent of a human infant

Even though this little one slipped by you, I know that it's loved, wanted and will receive the BEST of care and attention, 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Oh Treesa, how I envy you. That is the cutest little baby - teensy little beak, oh, I love it. 

Maggie


----------



## pigeonmama

Treesa, what a little beauty. I really love those "Oops" babies.

Brad, what in heck are you doing with Wonder Woman as your avatar? You're beginning to worry me just about as much as Pidgey does.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

pigeonmama said:


> Brad, what in heck are you doing with Wonder Woman as your avatar? You're beginning to worry me just about as much as Pidgey does.
> Daryl


LOL, LMAO, LOLOLO. HEHEHEHEHEHEHE. Thank you Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

That little beak is just TOO adorable!!! I really would like to have some of those, but then I'd like to have one of every breed, a horse, a cow, a pig, a duck, a........????? Guess I'll just stick with what I've got. LOL. It is VERY sweet though..


----------



## TAWhatley

Treesa! That is just the cutest baby pigeon! Can't get over the short little beak!  

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

How adorable! Like everyone else I'm amazed to see that mini banana beak, oh soooo cute


----------



## Lin Hansen

Trees Gray said:


> I only have had a few babies hatch since my sisters passing, and strangely enough of the few, 3 of them born on her birthday. The first one, Mieke, was born March 2, 2002-, the other one Arnold Jr., born March 2, 2003....and now another baby born on March 2, 2006. My sister was an animal rights activist and bird lover/activist as well. So, I feel they are little reminders of her life and each one is a miracle to me.



Treesa, congratulations on "Oops." The baby is just adorable.

Just wanted to also say that the quote above from your post was really touching to me. The births of all three of these babies on your sister's birthday must feel like a special message and help bring a little joy to help overcome some of the sadness of your sister's passing.

Linda


----------



## Camrron

Oops is a sweetheart Treesa. And the way you described the birth dates and your sister, Mieke, Arnold and Satinette, that would mean a lot to me. A message from the other side just for you. 

Cameron


----------



## feralpigeon

Treesa, that's just the cutest little baby, and what a wonderful little nest, so fresh and wholesome looking. I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your sister, I know you must miss her. I think Oops and all of the other little slips on her birthday must not really be slipsies and oopsies but rather meant to be, and in some way, something for you both to continue sharing with one another.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon

Oh yeah, and about you, Brad, that's just too hilarious    

fp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Trees Gray said:


> On a lighter side, I just thought I'd show you my little OOPS baby.
> 
> I have very few babies hatch in my coop, usually the eggs slip by me, and by the time I notice the egg, there is an embryo formed. This one got away from me when I had the flu. So, here is another little darling, hatched on my sisters' birthday.
> 
> I only have had a few babies hatch since my sisters passing, and strangely enough of the few, 3 of them born on her birthday. The first one, Mieke, was born March 2, 2002-, the other one Arnold Jr., born March 2, 2003....and now another baby born on March 2, 2006. My sister was an animal rights activist and bird lover/activist as well. So, I feel they are little reminders of her life and each one is a miracle to me.
> 
> I'm happy to report the baby Satinette is doing and eating well, seems those short beaks mom and dad ( in my avatar) have do not pose a problem when feeding, at all.


 Thanks for sharing this with us....like many of us I suspect....we are the product of an "Oops" Baby...that is, if are parents would be honest about it !!


----------



## Camrron

feralpigeon said:


> Oh yeah, and about you, Brad, that's is just too hilarious
> 
> fp


Yes it is hilarious....love the Wonder Woman Avatar Brad <wink><smile><silly grin>.

Cameron.

(but I thought it was Xena at first)..(oh well, what do I know about superheros anyway).


----------



## pigeonmama

Oh, Treesa,
That baby's not Oops, that's Blessing.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks to all of you for your wonderful comments, the little one is quite special.

I'm having a problem with my other Satinette male, Spike. I caught him going into their cubby when mom and dad are out, which is most of the time, now. My other male roller, Arthur, doesn't bother him at all, he is too busy going about his business. I caught Spike in there three times yesterday, and I'm sure that wasn't the only times.

I had to remove Spike from the coop yesteday, because there was a tiny wound on the baby's back. Spike seems to enjoy going after Simon (the dad) also, so I am going to place him in my other coop during the day, until baby is self-sufficient. He has a mate to occupy his time, but it is not enough now.

Simon and Serena only go in the nest box for feeding during the day, so he is alone alot of the time now, expcet at night. They usually go back when they see Spike going near the nest box, but obviously they have missed a few times.


----------



## LondonPigeon

the baby is cute

i didnt know that some squabs can have blue parts on them, i thought they are normally all pink


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

LondonPigeon said:


> the baby is cute
> 
> i didnt know that some squabs can have blue parts on them, i thought they are normally all pink



Hi London Pigeon, 

It depends on the colour the pigeon will eventually turn out to be. And in this one's case, it's already starting to get some of it's pin feathers. The shafts are dark so the feathers will be darker. The skin will sometimes reflect the colours too even before the pin feathers emerge. This is a satinette baby as well and they are mostly white with the darker feathers on the shoulders, wings and tail I believe.


----------



## LondonPigeon

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi London Pigeon,
> 
> It depends on the colour the pigeon will eventually turn out to be. And in this one's case, it's already starting to get some of it's pin feathers. The shafts are dark so the feathers will be darker. The skin will sometimes reflect the colours too even before the pin feathers emerge. This is a satinette baby as well and they are mostly white with the darker feathers on the shoulders, wings and tail I believe.


makes sense


----------



## Skyeking

LondonPigeon said:


> i didnt know that some squabs can have blue parts on them, i thought they are normally all pink



Hi LP,

Thanks for your interest in the babies color.

Brad is right, they look all pink in the first few days, and then coloring comes out from the feathers that soon come out. As you can see from the parents picture on my avatar, he will be white all over, with blue wings and tail. I will post an updated picture in a week.


----------



## Rooster2312

What a cutie of a baby and so wonderfully touching that the birth of all three have been on the birthday of your sister.

Lindi


----------



## TerriB

Trees Gray said:


> ...they look all pink in the first few days, and then coloring comes out from the feathers that soon come out...


What a beautiful baby and how touching that it hatched on your sister's birthday. It's hard not to believe there is an on-going connection with someone you have been close to.

Regarding the color change, do you usually have an idea of the color before they are old enough to band?


----------



## upcd

*Boo Boo*

What a cute boo boo.  Who wouldn't want osp like that?


----------



## changyujie

I love it,it's  good baby!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

What an adorable baby, Treesa. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skyeking

Here is baby "poops-alot" AKA Doodles with mom


----------



## Maggie-NC

Treesa, beautiful picture. Mama is so pretty and Doodles precious with his gold cap. Thanks.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley

Doodles is certainly a beautiful baby! Mom is quite lovely too. Thanks for the pic, Treesa!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Treesa, 

Doodles is just precious and mom is a beautiful pigeon. What a great photo!


----------



## Skyeking

A family portrait, Simon, Serena and baby


----------



## pigeonpoo

Lovely photo. I like the idea of the box rather than a nestbowl - more spacious living accommodation.


----------



## John_D

Trees Gray said:


> A family portrait, Simon, Serena and baby


That is a super shot! baby is going to be one gorgeous pigeon 

John


----------



## Anarrowescape

i am glad your birds are doing good and going strong best of luck


----------



## Steelers Army

*awwwwwwe*

look at that family very sweet, but wheres the other hatchling? arent theres supposed to be 2 or the other 1 didnt hatch? but 1 is better than nothing..


----------



## Skyeking

pigeonpoo said:


> Lovely photo. I like the idea of the box rather than a nestbowl - more spacious living accommodation.




Thank you but that was not meant to house a little one, as I wasn't actually trying to breed the birds. All my couples have a temporary box for privacy that gets replaced when it is soiled.

After Serena layed the eggs and I forgot to replace the one, before it grew a lovely embryo, I had no choice but to leave things as is. I was afraid to change boxes, add nest bowls, as any changes might cause them to leave the nest.

...So the baby hatched inside the box, on cedar bedding/litter... and so far so good. I cannot change to a new box, as they might notice the difference and abandon the baby. I am able to change the soiled cedar bedding and the legs are nicely tucked under with no splaying going on. Thank goodness.


----------



## Skyeking

Steelers Army said:


> look at that family very sweet, but wheres the other hatchling? arent theres supposed to be 2 or the other 1 didnt hatch? but 1 is better than nothing..


Thank you for your interest and concern.

I replaced the first egg as I had no intention of breeding my birds, the second egg slipped by me and by the time I noticed it there was a viable embryo growing inside, so that is why there is only 1.


----------



## Skyeking

*03-23-2006*

Here is a picture of how he looks today, 20 days of age


----------



## TAWhatley

Just beautiful and most adorable, Treesa. You really gotta get with the program and post more pictures for all of us baby pigeon addicts  

Terry


----------



## TerriB

What a cutie-pie! This is such a great photo, showing the tail just starting to get longer and bars developing. Now that he's a bit older, how has the clean-up been, using the box rather than your usual nest bowl? It sure looks cozy!

All your birds have such nice soft eyes. Shows they are very at ease, I think.


----------



## alaska

Hi Treesa,
this is my first time I ventured into 'Show Pigeons' area...and I'm glad I came in here.
What a beautiful story of the three oops and their birthdate matching your sisters.
And as for Doodles...absolutely PRECIOUS and totally adorable, thankyou so much for posting these pics of your beautiful Satinettes.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks Terry, TerriB, alaska, I am glad you enjoyed the picture.

I wasn't standing near him when I took the pic, so I had to stretch my arm and hold the camera up over him to get the pic, so I couldn't see if it was centered or not.

It is not bad using the box, I clean it up every few days, and it is no problem. The only thing is, I can't replace the box, because I can't find an identical box. don't want to change it with a different box since the parents might see it differently. The bottom of box has diatomacious earth, a layer of clean newspaper, and then cedar chips. At least I can change all that.

With nest bowls you can bring a clean one in, and change them out as they are identical.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Treesa, 

Doodles is sure growing into a beautiful pigeon...he's going to be very stunning when he's a bit older. These satinettes are such a cute breed


----------



## Maggie-NC

Aw, Treesa, he is so cute. Thank goodness you missed the egg  . Always have felt there is a reason for things and look what you got - a beautiful baby.

Maggie


----------



## Birdmom4ever

He's adorable, Treesa.


----------



## Reti

I must visit you and give him a kiss. Oh my, he is most adorable.

Reti


----------



## Garye

It is a cute baby. One of the cutest I've seen of a pigeon. Sometimes you come across one that is so photogenic and this is one of them.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you Brad, Maggie, Birdmom4ever, Reti, & Garye.

Glad you enjoyed the picture.


----------



## feralpigeon

Doodles is precious, Treesa....and yes, we really do need more pics  

fp


----------



## birdlover000

I know this is extreamly late, but Congrats Threesa!  Awsome "opps"


----------



## mr squeaks

LOVE that face! What a cutie! GREAT FAMILY! Those short beaks sure give them a wonderful expression!

ALL pictures you want to take, Treesa, will be fine with me!


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks fp, birdlover000, and Mr. squeaks, and there will be more pics to come!


----------



## Skyeking

This picture was taken on 3-28-2006. Doodles is almost grown up, and trying to eat on his own. Dad still watches over him and feeds him now, as he is not eating well on his own. Doodles is on the right.


----------



## John_D

Doodles and poppa pigeon are both adorable 

Is Doodles just taking time to learn eating on his own, Treesa, or is there a problem with him?

John


----------



## TAWhatley

Beautiful birds, Treesa! Thanks for the pics!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Treesa, thank you. What gorgeous birds. They look like peas in a pod.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking

John_D said:


> Doodles and poppa pigeon are both adorable
> Is Doodles just taking time to learn eating on his own, Treesa, or is there a problem with him?
> John



Hi John,

I don't really think it is a problem. I think he is spoiled.  Since his dad still feeds him, he doesn't feel the urgency in becoming independent. He will stand next to his dad at the feeder and pick up seeds one after the other, but when dad stops eating he flaps his wings up and down and demands to be fed. He will peep and peep and squeek until dad takes notice.


----------



## TerriB

Doodles certainly takes after his poppa - very handsome birds!


----------



## mr squeaks

Trees Gray said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I don't really think it is a problem. I think he is spoiled.  Since his dad still feeds him, he doesn't feel the urgency in becoming independent. He will stand next to his dad at the feeder and pick up seeds one after the other, but when dad stops eating he flaps his wings up and down and demands to be fed. He will peep and peep and squeek until dad takes notice.


awwww, he's just a spoiled "daddy's" boy!!


----------



## stach_n_flash

lol nice birds i want a sanitie (or how ever its splelled) one of these days ill get one but not right now i allready have a handful with my 2 pigeons and their 2 eggs and then the 2 doves that no 1 bought  and track


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Treesa, 

I meant to respond about your precious Doodles the other day. He's just beautiful and such a healthy looking bird! I see he's got some rust flecking on his wing bars that his father doesn't appear to have....just gorgeous.

I hope he'll start self feeding soon for you and pappa pigeon...he should. It's usually the hand reared ones that are more reluctant and slower to learn, especially when they don't have peers to watch

Such an unexpected little fellow but very much loved and appreciated


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks all, for your compliments and comments.


Brad,

You are right about the youngsters. They do learn to eat much quicker when they are together, exploring, in a school type environment. When I used to put the youngsters in the playpen on the porch everyday, they loved it and learned to eat and drink much quicker, and even bathe. They are less hesitant when they watch the others. 

Doodles is eating more each day, and has learned to fly back into the coop now. When he eats with the grown ups, he hesitates and watches daddy, waiting for him to be done so he will "pay attention to me and feed me." He still looks at dad first as his "source" of food, the feeder, second. LOL

The rust flecking is slowly turning lighter, so he looks more like the coloring of mom and dad.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Treesa,

What a wonderful picture of Doodles and poppa. Sounds like Doodles is getting spoiled, but hey, if ya can pull it off... 

fp


----------



## Skyeking

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> Sounds like Doodles is getting spoiled, but hey, if ya can pull it off...
> fp


Hi fp,

Exactly...he knows where to get a good quick meal without having to do any work.  When daddy stops feeding him, he will have to learn quickly where all his meals come from....from the feeder.  

Today Doodles is flying in and out of the coop. Independence and reality is just days away..


----------



## Skyeking

I took this picture on Tuesday, the day before the camera broke. He sits in the nest box daily with mom, keeping the DUMMY eggs warm. He is so cute.


----------



## TerriB

What a helpful baby and what a cutie!


----------



## TAWhatley

What a darling youngster, Treesa .. just precious and totally adorable!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Trees Gray said:


> I took this picture on Tuesday, the day before the camera broke.



Camera Broke???????!!!!!!!!!! That won't do.....LOL. Hope you've gone shopping........and that baby, what a doll baby.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

What a sweet baby. I've also had youngsters whose parents let them stay long past weaning age and they "helped" incubate dummy eggs.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Treesa, I sure do love that last picture of Doodles with Mama. Our ****** used to sit with mom and pop in the nest and it is a vision I'll always cherish. Doodles is a special little guy.


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks all. It is such a cute sight to see them sitting together facing the same exact way, and looking at me like "Yes...anything we can do for you?"

I hate when the time comes and he will actually be sent on his way, as he will be the loner then. At least mom has tolerated him this long.


----------



## Skyeking

*Update on Sigmund AKA Doodles*

Sigmund hasn't changed much in his looks, but he has quite a personality.

He has is a grown up male in his own right, typical bossy little guy. He is not afraid of me or anyone who stands in his way. He is still so cute I have to grab him and kiss him once in a while, which of course he hates and he grumbles about it afterward.

Sigmund is quite the bossy male pigeon now. He chases everyone away around the feeder when they gather around at breakfast, and fights with his dad especially (Simon). He flirts with all the hens and particularly his mom. Serena (mom) doesn't tolerate him inside the nest box anymore. 

He is a little hellion and a looter, but I love him so much!


----------



## Skyeking

OOPS, I forgot his pic.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

He's adorable, Treesa! I'll have to get a recent picture of my "oops baby" to share. He turned out to be one of our most beautiful youngsters this year.


----------



## christina11

*Wow* what an amazing pigeon he has turned out to be simply beutiful!  

Great pics..


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow! Another gorgeous pigeon! What a handsome guy he is!

Terry


----------



## maryjane

He's gorgeous. The story about the babies being born on your sister's birthday is just more proof that there are no "oops" babies.


----------



## mr squeaks

Sigmund is certainly a doll! What a GREAT picture!  

And, he just oozes "attitude!" Squeaks understands and sends a BIG HIGH FIVE WING SLAP! Squeaks wishes him well and tells him to "go get 'em!"


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks everyone.

He does indeed have attitude, and wears it like a badge! He is so full of himself. LOL  

Please do share your oops baby, birdmom4ever, they certainly have been a very pleasant surprise this year.

 Maybe we should have a special section/forum devoted to our "Oops babies".

THEY HAPPEN TO EVERYONE, but they are NOT mistakes, make NO MISTAKE about THAT!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

It's like what I tell my children--you were all planned, just not by me! And they all (human and pigeon surprise babies) came into the world very much wanted.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

He's grown into such a handsome young man, I'm sure Gracie will swoon when she gets a look at him.


----------



## Skyeking

Birdmom4ever said:


> It's like what I tell my children--you were all planned, just not by me! And they all (human and pigeon surprise babies) came into the world very much wanted.


LOL ...now that is telling the truth!  

Hi Pete,

I'm sure Gracie will enjoy the group, lets hope she enjoys Jaspers advances!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy

WOW! thats is a beautiful pigeon! He looks like his parents. What is it called when they have their feather sticking out from their head ( like a mohawk)?


----------



## TAWhatley

Flying_Pidgy said:


> WOW! thats is a beautiful pigeon! He looks like his parents. What is it called when they have their feather sticking out from their head ( like a mohawk)?


It's called a crest.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks Flying Pidgey

He is beautiful but mean when he bites!  


Thanks, Terry.


----------

